# Your opinion on this heat press machine please?



## Harison (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi
Could I please ask your opinion on this heat press machine? It looks pretty good to me but I'm only a beginner so I'm not sure if I should buy it or not.

We want to print T-shirts, Mousemats, etc but is this a good machine?

The auction ends in 45 minutes though! 

T SHIRT / TRANSFER / SUBLIMATION HEAT PRESS ( [email protected]@K ) on eBay, also, Heat Presses, Printing Graphic Arts, Business, Office Industrial (end time 31-Aug-08 19:08:51 BST)

Thanks in advance for any advice! 

edit: Well I guess I should have asked this question sooner than 45 minutes before the end of the auction! 

However the person selling this machine also has 2 other (identical) machines for sale, ending in 3 and 5 days so I decided to let this one go and wait for your opinions (hopefully) before deciding if I buy one of the other machines.

Thanks!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am not familiar with this machine since it seems to target common market countries and not USA BUT...I would not be crazy about a machine that has a limit of 180 second timer...also just be sure that the vendor has some way for you to contact them if something goes wrong...IMO...after sale service is the most important thing to buy. I did...against my better judgement ....buy a chinese press because I needed one over a weekend and a vendor a short distance away agreed to meet me on a Saturday. But I did get a three warranty on the entire machine and it has worked very well....so just do your home work..maybe some one in Europe has used it and will respond


----------



## Harison (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Charles. Can you see any particular problem with there being a 180 second timer do you think?

I'm afraid I don't have any practical experience at this point. In what way would it limit the machines capabilities? 

Thanks again for your advice. 
Sonja


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would think for sublimation a 180 second timer(3 minutes) is very limited fo a lot of Sublimation work. I'm not a fan of the ebay press'that are sold. They seem to be inferior to the big name equipment(Hix, Hotronix,Stahl brands). I think when it comes to a heat press yu truly should buy the best and not skimp. .... JB


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Generally the items requiring a dwell time longer than 3 minutes are ceramics and metals, so 3 minutes should suit your purposes fine. I'd research the company a bit, there have been good reports of el-cheapo presses, as well as awful ones on these forums. 

My Mighty Presses only have a 0-99 timer, but they sublimate tiles and such just fine. Think on tiles I had em under for like 4 minutes. I just make mental notes on the clock face and ignore the buzzing, although I've been planning to install a speaker cutoff switch to save the headache.


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

The add seems to exclude shipping to USA so it may not be an option. I would send them a message and check on it. I didn't check the shipping cost but I would think that would eat up any savings over purchasing in US. It's true you can get an external timer. I have one I carry on my person when I press 5 minute tiles, but I too would be concerned about the 180 second timer. Some cheaper presses have a hard time keeping a steady temp over extended times and if you get into sublimation tiles which I do and never thought I would it is important to have a reliable press. nothing sucks more than to have a tile that is not burned properly.


----------



## Harison (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice so far. I'm starting to wonder if buying off Ebay is such a good idea but I don't have much money and yet nobody seems to have anything good to say about the Ebay Presses!

I'm wondering whether I ought to buy one for £200 or so and if I can't get on with it then just put it back on Ebay for the same price I paid for it.

It seems like it would be less of a risk (finacially) and if nothing else it would give me some practical experience of using a heat press and how it works.

I think here in the UK there are less options to buy a name-brand heat press but if that's what it takes to get a good machine then I suppose that's what I'll have to do. We'll see.

I'm still really interested in your opinions here! 
Thanks
Sonja


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I will be honest with you,I bought a ebay press and was very sorry. I have heard good things about the sunie brand press from ebay. I also suggest you look for a used Hix or Hotronix brand press on ebay. These used name brand heat press's will work good for you. .... JB


----------



## Harison (Aug 21, 2008)

Sorry to keep asking questions here, but taking Coeds advice & looking for those brands I found this one on Ebay and wondered what you thought of this one?

Stahls Hotronix Mighty Press Digital-heat transfer on eBay, also, Heat Presses, Printing Graphic Arts, Business, Office Industrial (end time 13-Sep-08 15:28:19 BST)

Thanks! 
Sonja

edit: The only thing is that it's on sale for £470 + £45 postage which is £515 but I found if for sale (in the US) here; http://www.silkscreeningsupplies.com/site/799934/product/STMPClam1620

for $939 which is £551 so the Ebay price (for a used press) is only £16 cheaper than if I bought it brand new!

Trouble is, the new one is for sale in America and I live in England so it wouldn't be practical to buy it from the States - obviously!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

The 16x20 mighty press is a great machine. I think this press will serve you very well for all applications for ink jet transfers and for sublimation too.I want to add that while this press is a great choice, the only draw back to this would be pressing tiles. The tiles can shift when a clam press is being used. If your careful this press will work tiles too( you will just need to make sure when closing the tiles don't shift). I know several people who use clam style for tile work. I just wanted to list the positives(this is a top shelf press) and the negatives too. I would buy this press in a minute(if I was in the market). Good luck. .... JB


----------



## Harison (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks again Coeds. I guess with regard to tiles it would be something that would take practice? We are hoping to print plates but plan to get a mug press too (as the advice I was given here was that a 'dedicated' machine was better than a combo machine.

I'm quite excited now! Fingers crossed. I'm going to talk to my partner tomorrow and if he is in agreement then we'll buy this one. I hope nobody buys it overnight before we get the chance! 

Wish us luck please! 

edit: or was it printers that were better for a dedicated one rather than one that's a scanner and so on too...? Ack! It's late and I'm tired! I need sleep! It's 2:16am here...

'night all
xx


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think having dedicated machines are a good idea. I have a printer with a scanner, but for sublimation I would have a printer only. I'm sure it would work either way. I wish you the best and the press is truly a good deal. ..... JB


----------



## Harison (Aug 21, 2008)

Well we're off down to London tomorrow to look at the press. Hopefully it will be ok. If we buy direct from the manufacturer we get a 5% discount so it should end up being £446 ($800). Plus about £30 for petrol ($53).

So a total of £476 ($855).

I'm not being ungrateful that I haven't used the 'thanks' button yet - honest! I just thought I'd wait till we've bought the heat press and then thank everyone all in one go!

I'll post again tomorrow when we get back from London.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Good luck Harrison,I look forward to hearing the outcome. .... JB


----------



## Harison (Aug 21, 2008)

Well thanks everyone, especially Coeds!

We got back from London yesterday with the press. I'm really happy with it. I think what I like best about it is how simple it is. There's nothing complicated about it, just put the transfer paper on top of the garment, turn the dial for about 20 seconds and then open it when the alarm goes off.

I decided to try to make a t-shirt for my 20-month old son and this was the result!









I wonder how many times this has happened to other forum members in the beginning! Luckily it was an old, and chocolate-stained T-shirt. 

Unfortunately, my dog died this morning so I haven't really been in the mood to do much. I was shopping for T-shirts when my mum called me on my mobile to tell me that my dog was dead so I had to come home and didn't get to buy any T-shirts today.

So I've not really been feeling up to doing much but at least we have most of the equipment we need now.

Thanks again for all of your help. I really appreciate it.
xxx


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi. That's a real shame about losing your dog Sonja. My two are both rescue dogs and are my constant companions during the daytime.

If you find yourself swapping beween light transfers and dark transfers, forgetting to reverse the image is a common error. We all do it from time to time.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm so very sorry about your dog, I wish you and your family the best. .... JB


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Harison said:


> Well thanks everyone, especially Coeds!
> 
> We got back from London yesterday with the press. I'm really happy with it. I think what I like best about it is how simple it is. There's nothing complicated about it, just put the transfer paper on top of the garment, turn the dial for about 20 seconds and then open it when the alarm goes off.
> 
> ...


Dear Sonja, 

I am sorry to hear about your dog... we have a labby and love him truly. It is never easy to lose a beloved pet, so my sympathies are with you.

Regarding your shirt. While not mirroring an image is something we all have done from time to time... the image will still be bold and vibrant, yet your image appears faded.

Are you, by chance, using sublimation ink with a cotton shirt?

What ink and printer did you use to print this? What paper is it, and what fabric is that shirt made of?

Also, when you shop for shirts, remember to buy "preshrunk" shirts. 

Sublimation dye works best on 100% polyester fabric, not on cotton and cotton blends...

Cotton and cotton/blend shirts use pigment ink when making transfers.

You may know this, and forgive me if you do... but your shirt looks a wee bit like when someone tries to use dye sub on cotton. 

The image caught my attention, not bc of the reversed letters, but because of the vintage look when freshly pressed. 

So if you'd like to write back, maybe we can solve that for you.


----------



## Harison (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks Kelly. Yes, you're quite right, I was in the shop looking for polyester shirts when I got the call from my mum and then I was too upset to continue shopping so I just went straight home empty-handed.

The shirt belonged to my son, it was slightly too big, stained in chocolate and 100% cotton!

It was all I could find to practice on! 

I did find a shirt that was 94% polyester and I printed a design on it - it was gone midnight and I was so proud of it that I decided to wear it as a pyjama top that night - but when I woke up in the morning the design was smeared all over my chest and the t-shirt was just about blank again! *scratches head* It seemed colour-fast before I went to bed!

I printed from an Epson Stylus Color 3000 but the transfer paper might have been old because it came with the heat press and I've no idea how long it had been sitting there in the warehouse.

The ink came with the printer too and *whispers* it says 2005 on the cartridge! It isn't dye sublimation ink, just regular ink. The ink on the transfer-paper came out very vibrant but not on either of the t-shirts. 

Oh well... I have to keep studing I suppose!

Thanks guys about my dog. It's not going to be the same without him. I've been in tears for the past 2 days. My mum is in bits.

Another reason why I really want to keep myself busy at the moment!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have lost my dog a few years ago and truly it still hurts very much. I have another dog that i love very much, but i still miss my Bandit. I know things really don't get easier, but they do become more acceptable. Good luck and I wish you and your family the best. .... JB


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Harison said:


> Thanks Kelly. Yes, you're quite right, I was in the shop looking for polyester shirts when I got the call from my mum and then I was too upset to continue shopping so I just went straight home empty-handed.
> 
> The shirt belonged to my son, it was slightly too big, stained in chocolate and 100% cotton!
> 
> ...


Here is a link to some specs on your printer. Nowhere can I see if this printer uses dye ink or pigment. ??? 

| <--- lol, tiny link, but it works... lol!!!!!!

Okay, one thing is you can't mix the products for the fabrics. Cotton and 5050 cotton blends have their own paper and ink, and the polyester shirts have their own papers and inks.

Cotton and cotton blends:

Cotton and cotton/blends will need inkjet heat transfer paper that is made to adhere to the cotton fibers. The coating on these heat transfers binds with the cotton and *adheres* to the surface of the fabric. This product does not adhere to man made fibers, such as polyester.

Usually pigment ink is best for durability (no fade in wash), but dye ink will transfer. Both look great on day one of the pressing. The difference is, dye ink will wash out in the laundry, pigment ink does not.

(Exceptions: Claria ink is a "water resistant" dye that does not wash out, and Jetprosofstretch paper does not fade with dye ink.)

But generally the norm is this:
* Heat transfer paper made to be used with cotton or cotton/poly blends (not more than a 50/50 mix).
* Pigment ink (or Claria - new and still being accepted in normal use, not there yet.)
* Cotton or 5050 cotton blend shirt.

For dye sub:

Dye sub ink turns into a gas under the heat of the press. This dye will only adhere to polyester, not cotton. 

Dye sub process uses it's own special paper, these dye sub inks, and polyester shirts.

Folks do experiment back and forth with different products and get varied results, but generally, you need to stick to these guidelines.

Not sure what paper you used, but if you used a regular dye ink with an inkjet heat transfer paper for cotton onto a polyester fabric, that could explain why it smeared, it won't adhere without cotton. ?? Could be. 

Best bet, choose a good quality paper, get the proper inks, and a nice supply of preshrunk shirts in the fabric that goes with your process.

I hope the experiments aren't making you more depressed... I'd say take a day to get the proper supplies, if you don't have them already, and then you will taste the sweetness of success when you see the quality garment you can produce. 

All the best to you... and continued best wishes regarding the pup.


----------



## Harison (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the information Kelly. 

I'm sorry about Bandit too. Back when I was a child my best friend had a dog called bandit. He was lovely. I remember back then we had a dog called Demob and a cat called Bonzo.

I have a rabbit at the moment who lives in the house and uses a litter-tray. I can't think about my dog without crying so I've just been reading and studying constantly all day today to keep my mind busy. I'm so tired now I can't take in any more information so I've just copied and pasted all of the stuff that I haven't read yet and will start again in the morning.

I should sleep really, but my son normally wakes up at around 3am so I'm just waiting to see if I can get him back to sleep afterwards so that I can be (relatively) sure of getting a few hours of straight sleep.

If I go to bed now he's just going to wake me in 20 minutes or so and I can't relax knowing that he's due to wake up at any time!


----------

